# 3.5ways project with Peerless, TangBand and Fountek



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi,

Since Xenia and I have been around here for quite a while, I thought it might be a good idea to share what we're working on at the moment:

Since we've bought our own house last year and the B&W DM2a's (while being great speakers) don't always sound the way we like it, we decided to build our own pair of speakers.

The original idea was a 4-ways setup with a 12" Peerless XXLS subwoofer, 2 Peerless 10" passive radiators, a HiVi M8a woofer, a TangBand W4-1337 wide-bander and a Fountek NeoCD1.0 ribbon tweeter.

This was the "design" we made back then:


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Off course, you can't really call that a "design" and it never made the production step...

But recently, the idea to build our own speakers was brought up in our minds again, so back to the drawing board:

We decided not to use the HiVi woofers, but let the subwoofers play a little higher and the mids a little lower (150Hz). 
To compensate for baffle-step issues, we decided not to use a correction network that makes the efficiency of the system drop quite a lot, but add an extra mid to play from 150Hz up to the baffle-step frequency.

We ended up with this basic drawing:


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

We still needed something to fill the space between the subwoofer and the rest of the speaker, since there is something called "gravity" on planet Earth.
A dedicated enclosure for the passive crossovernetwork was on the wish-list too.

This gave us 2 basic designs:


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

The second design made it and we decided to do some small changes to make it look a little better:


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

And after some more changes, we ended up with this:


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

We think the front-view of the speakers look good now, so it's time to make them 3-dimensional.

This is what we have so far:










Feel free to comment!

greetings,
Isabelle and Xenia


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Better 3D sketch:


----------



## radarcontact (Oct 28, 2010)

Very cool! I likey! However, I think you took the easy way out with the square-box sub enclosure. Too simple, and a potential for standing waves, no? I would taper the sub box to mimic the other units. Construction would be more difficult, but still not _too _hard to build. Could go taller to make up for the lost space.







(click to see bigger)
Wadda you think of my horrible at work with only MSPaint to work with drawing??? lol


----------

